# Fully cushion frame pierce find today



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2022)

2 bikes popped up today on craigs list  this pierce arrow full cushioned frame.. it's original paint and has some rare bars on it.. supposed to be a 1909...


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 31, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> 2 bikes popped up today on craigs list  this pierce arrow full cushioned frame.. it's original paint and has some rare bars on it.. supposed to be a 1909...
> 
> View attachment 1672555
> 
> ...



How much was it?


----------



## stezell (Jul 31, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> How much was it?



Sorry Dane I have no place in telling you what's right or wrong to ask, my apologies. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 31, 2022)

stezell said:


> Now Dane that's not proper to ask.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



I suppose that is true… I guess my question is was it a screamin deal or right on with value? Cause I’d love to have one at some point in my life, and sometimes on CL people don’t know what they’ve got. And my other question, is what are they worth? Don’t mind me, just a curious Caber. If you don’t want to answer then don’t bother, my feelings won’t be hurt. 

Thanks, Dane.


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2022)

Great find!


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 31, 2022)

catfish said:


> Great find!



I will second this, I meant no offense in asking price. Sorry.
V/r
Dane


----------



## kccomet (Jul 31, 2022)

Craigslist, your Killin me


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2022)

Yeah, no kidding!
A bike like this being sold on Craigslist makes me think, stolen bike.
I don’t have much experience with Craigslist, so maybe this is a common thing.
But, that’s one heck of a National Treasure to just be thrown up on Craigslist like so much second hand junk.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice Pierce Arrow.
Does the sticker read, Village of Naples, and Lake Canada-igua?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, no kidding!
> A bike like this being sold on Craigslist makes me think, stolen bike.
> I don’t have much experience with Craigslist, so maybe this is a common thing.
> But, that’s one heck of a National Treasure to just be thrown up on Craigslist like so much second hand junk.



Maybe they bought it for the saddle, then flip it....😜


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 1, 2022)

No no actually was bought off Craigslist it yes it was a very good deal along with the white flyer track...🤩 If I'm reading it right it says city of Lincolnshire Illinois was a Crest on it I'm not quite sure of the date I was told it was written during the 50s


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm hoping that the top section of the handlebar stem is removable, and can be flipped over?
Would love to see it in the 'dropped' position if you ever decide to check it out.
Wonderful find!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 2, 2022)

Wow! Great find! Right place at the right time! Congrats!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 2, 2022)

Very nice find. Congrats. Some rare options on there

Do you think this is original paint?
Is the nickel painted silver?
I also wonder if the bottom headcup and the fork crown/fork spring blades should be painted black.
What type of rims and hubs are on there?

Only reason I am asking, is because I have one that is not original paint, and was thinking about maybe painting it one day.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2022)

Yeah I looked it over the nickel has been painted over some silver I guess whoever owned it wanted to doll it up and the badge has also been touched up with gold I looked over the paint pretty carefully very old even the decals on it I'm pretty sure about 98% of it is original except for the seat post seat wheels of course I guess maybe 90% LOL..


dnc1 said:


> I'm hoping that the top section of the handlebar stem is removable, and can be flipped over?
> Would love to see it in the 'dropped' position if you ever decide to check it out.
> Wonderful find!



I'll turn it over and post pics..


locomotion said:


> Very nice find. Congrats. Some rare options on there
> 
> Do you think this is original paint?
> Is the nickel painted silver?
> ...



Yeah I was kind of concerned about that black paint in that area too I looked at it carefully with a magnifying glass it's definitely been on there awful long time I think the silver accents is done later by the owner whoever he was I also looked at the decals and they're very old too very interesting bicycle..


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Yeah I looked it over the nickel has been painted over some silver I guess whoever owned it wanted to doll it up and the badge has also been touched up with gold I looked over the paint pretty carefully very old even the decals on it I'm pretty sure about 98% of it is original except for the seat post seat wheels of course I guess maybe 90% LOL..
> 
> I'll turn it over and post pics..
> 
> Yeah I was kind of concerned about that black paint in that area too I looked at it carefully with a magnifying glass it's definitely been on there awful long time I think the silver accents is done later by the owner whoever he was I also looked at the decals and they're very old too very interesting bicycle..



Thank you for all the comments it is interesting bicycle I sure miss those little 28s after selling everything off


----------

